
Winget Install Learning - MikusR
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/winget-install-learning/
======
hysan
Related post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23331287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23331287)

Sadly, this response by Microsoft doesn’t address anything. It reads more like
an acknowledgment that what Keivan wrote was indeed the truth. It’s very much
the type of non-apology that you’d see from politicians.

At the very least, I would expect a post mortem style explanation about what
led to Keivan being ghosted and how they plan to not repeat the same thing
from occurring. This isn’t the normal candidate interview pipeline after all.

~~~
ShamelessC
>I want to take this opportunity to thank Keivan for his thoughtful approach
to AppGet and working with us. We will be open sourcing our service code into
our our WinGet repository on GitHub so that we can work together with Keivan
and others to enable a better WinGet repository listing service.

Yeah, this feels very much like they're trying to spin what actually happened.
All the more frustrating because the App-Get creator was incredibly
understanding about everything. It wasn't the usual hn "[FAANG] stole our
billion dollar idea and made it free" thing. From what I saw, he was actually
quite happy that MS finally had a proper official package manager. He
genuinely just wanted to have been involved in the discussion and credited for
the obvious use of his ideas even though they clearly brain-raped him.

If this is their idea of giving him credit, I would think they should tell the
story the way it really happened and apologize for their behavior. If they're
not going to do that, they probably shouldn't even mention it because it's
truly distracting me from learning about the merits of WinGet.

------
kohtatsu
Sheesh. This is an awful response.

It does give me an ambivalent feeling I'd like a word for:

It's when someone/something you consider evil commits another wrong and it
comes to light. You hate to see it happen and feel for the victims, but as a
result more people also come to distrust them. I guess it's similar to "I told
you so", but not smug and with less conclusion.

I won't give Microsoft a single chance until they let you make a local account
on W10 without walking out of the range of the wifi you accidentally taught it
the password to. It really needs to be opt-in, but I'd settle for the opt-out
being plainly accessible.

(On a tangential note Apple needs to stop nagging to enable Siri if it hasn't
already. Not anywhere near as bad but still dumb.)

/rant

I do feel that they really didn't need to fuck this up so badly. Just
apologize properly and give the man some big fat credit, maybe with a notice
in the CLI. Only developers use this, they'd love to see Microsoft properly
attributing the idea.

I'm going to migrate my github accounts this first week of June as a small
protest.

------
dustinmoris
This blog post is like a second punch in the balls.

1\. We acknoledge that what Keivan wrote ist true, but we will not take any
responsibility for our own actions

2\. We publish Winget on GitHub, so Keivan can devote his free and unpaid time
to help us make it better lolz

3\. We don't fail to link to Winget, but when we try to acknoledge Keivan's
efforts and AppGet which massively inspired Winget, we can't even put a single
link to his blog or github repo.

Why bother even write this blog post in the first place? What was this
supposed to do?

------
Arnavion
See also [https://github.com/microsoft/winget-
cli/issues/353](https://github.com/microsoft/winget-cli/issues/353) for a
discussion in which the AppGet author participated, and particularly
[https://github.com/microsoft/winget-
cli/issues/353#issuecomm...](https://github.com/microsoft/winget-
cli/issues/353#issuecomment-636374783)

~~~
oarsinsync
Specifically, that the AppGet author is happy with the response and end
result.

~~~
hysan
Except that he’s not happy with the response?[1] If you read through the
entire discussion, you’ll see that he hasn’t been happy with their
response.[2] So I’m not sure where you are getting this sentiment from.

Note: he hasn’t made an update since the blog went up, so this comment may
eventually become out of date.

[1] [https://github.com/microsoft/winget-
cli/issues/353#issuecomm...](https://github.com/microsoft/winget-
cli/issues/353#issuecomment-636086761)

[2] [https://github.com/microsoft/winget-
cli/issues/353#issuecomm...](https://github.com/microsoft/winget-
cli/issues/353#issuecomment-635991975)

~~~
lazeebee
He responded to the blog post and seems satisfied [1].

[1] [https://github.com/microsoft/winget-
cli/issues/353#issuecomm...](https://github.com/microsoft/winget-
cli/issues/353#issuecomment-637016016)

------
amanzi
So he just straight up admitted that AppGet and the discussions with Keivan
directly influenced the direction of Microsoft's package manager. What a dick
move.

------
simooooo
Very much non apologetic

------
sehhsucht
I still do not understand the drama? As far as I can tell the story is as
follows. AppGet is Open Source using Apache 2.0 license.

Microsoft wanted to work together with the creator of AppGet - It did not work
out. Microsoft releases WinGet as Open Source (MIT), AppGet creator ends his
project.

Of course it would have been cooler if they would have just forked the
project, or became maintainers of AppGet - but that did not work out - so they
created their own. People did not get together and voila now we have two
different linux variants.

Isn't this the normal lifecycle of OpenSource? Many variants of the same thing
competing with eachother?

If I create my own linux variant and somebody else releases a similar linux
with the same features, (but has more funding and capacity to continue
maintenance) there is no point in me continuing support for my personal linux
variant?

Isn't this just a variant of the core problem of open source how projects get
their funding /compensation?

~~~
oarsinsync
> Microsoft wanted to work together with the creator of AppGet - It did not
> work out

There’s a lot of nuance that gets lost with a euphemism of “it did not work
out”.

The drama largely comes down to behaviour that looks and smells a lot like
trying to rinse free consultancy from a developer under the guise of
recruiting, before ghosting him for months.

